# my "soon to be" collection



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, i have got an old collection list on here but after looking around at other things that are available on the market, I changed it slightly. Here's the product list from various suppliers, including Halfords, Autobrite, 4-Wheel-Play, Tooled-Up & Argos (well the shed from argos :lol: )

> Karcher K254 Pressure Washer
> Karcher Pressure Washer Foam Lance
> Bug Shifter Pad
> Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pads
> Meguiars Car Wash Mitt
> Leather Chamois
> Water Blade
> Polishing Cloths
> Dusters
> Hozelock 25m Hose-set
> Turtlewax ****pit wipes
> Spray grease
> Auto Brite Super Snow Foam, 5L
> Dash Duster with Detailing Brush
> H/Duty Interior Scrubbing Brush
> Jumbo Vent Brush
> Long Reach Paintbrush
> Meguiars Slide-Lock Detail Brush
> Prufit Dog Hair Removal Tool
> Bone Shaped Celluose Polishing Sponge
> Meguiars Ultra Plush Super Terry Towel
> 12 Microfibre Cloths
> 2KG Stockinette Roll
> Blue Masking Tape
> Autobrite "power free" latex gloves
> 10L Auto Pressure Sprayer
> 2L Auto Pressure Sprayer
> Marolex Mini1000 Sprayer (small hand-held sprayer)
> 12L Valeters Bucket
> Lightweight Extendable Wash Brush
> 5 Paint Brushes of various sizes
> Tyre Crescent Dressing Sponge
> Vikan Alloy Wheel Brush
<> Autoglym Products <>
Fast Glass, Metal Polish, Interior Shampoo, Car Glass Polish, Vinyl & Rubber Care, Engine & Machine Cleaner, Paint Renovator, Leather Care Cream, Extra Gloss Protection, Autofresh, Bumper Care, Intensive Tar Remover, Leather Cleaner, Instant Tyre Dressing, Cabriolet Fabric Kit, Alloy Wheel Seal, Aqua Wax, Custom Wheel Cleaner & Super Resin Polish
<> More Products <>
> Sealey Industrial Vacuum Cleaner complete with attachments
> Karcher Puzzi 8/1C Commercial Carpet Extraction Cleaner
> Karcher SC 1122 Steam Cleaner
> 6 x 4ft Plastic Apex Garden Shed
> 5 Tread Step Ladder
> 5 Tier Universal Shelving
> JCB 50m, 4 Gang Cable Reel

Thats all of it. I hope to be ordering it soon hehe XD


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

One thing you forgot..........





































Debt Management


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol... it will set me back quite a bit but hey, lol, life's life lol


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Couple of things to scrub of the list:

Water Blade
Stockinette roll
Bug Shifter pad
Dusters
Leather Chamois*
Lightweight Extendable Wash Brush*- sounds like swirl making machine

To be honest I would invest in anything like the amount on here if your just starting out. Good basic products that you'll use and use is more cost affective than buying loads then two minutes later realsing you've bought the wrong stuff.


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

the extendable wash brush is for vans, because my neighbour has a van wants me to detail his van soo.. lol

its not my first collection of products but its my first major order... all of it works out at just under £1500.. but its all worth it.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow !!!! Talk about starting big !!! Nice list


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

benh_leics said:


> all of it works out at just under £1500.. but its all worth it.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho and i thought i had spent quite a bit!


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

94Nissan said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho and i thought i has spent quite a bit!


sorry, just done a correct tot-up.. the actual cost is just shy (by a few pence) of £2100 - more than I first antisipated lol :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that only one bucket I see


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

And remember, once it's delivered to you, we want pics cause this thread is worthless without pics


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Is that only one bucket I see


nah, theres 2 on the order


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

Imprez said:


> And remember, once it's delivered to you, we want pics cause this thread is worthless without pics


i will dont worry

i'm just waiting for the cheques to cash in at the bank and then i can place the order  the moment it arrives the camera will be out, well at least after i've built the shed for them to go in  lol


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

£2100 seems very expensive for that list there? 

Unless the Sealey Industrial Vacuum Cleaner complete with attachments, Karcher Puzzi 8/1C Commercial Carpet Extraction Cleaner, Karcher SC 1122 Steam Cleaner, 6 x 4ft Plastic Apex Garden Shed are quite expensive?!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Did you win some money mate?! lol :doublesho


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

without pics it's just boasting.......


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

chunky206 said:


> £2100 seems very expensive for that list there?
> 
> Unless the Sealey Industrial Vacuum Cleaner complete with attachments, Karcher Puzzi 8/1C Commercial Carpet Extraction Cleaner, Karcher SC 1122 Steam Cleaner, 6 x 4ft Plastic Apex Garden Shed are quite expensive?!


yeah lol
sealey indust..... costs £325
karcher puzzi..... costs £350
karcher steam cleaner..... costs £120
shed..... costs £200

so yeah, majority of it comes from those 4 items


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Did you win some money mate?! lol :doublesho


nah lol

just endless saving lol


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

3dr said:


> without pics it's just boasting.......


its all gotta come first... and i was asked what i was ordering through a pm so i added it on here lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pics mate, hehehehe!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

50m of cable? I can get round all cars dragging just 15m easily.


----------



## Super_Shaun (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like youve got more money than sense.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

little john said:


> 50m of cable? I can get round all cars dragging just 15m easily.


He'll be forever unwinding it too as it will not run a pressure washer safely unless it is fully unwound.


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

little john said:


> 50m of cable? I can get round all cars dragging just 15m easily.


lol true, but occasionally i have to make the cable travel off the drive and onto the road and also it can go around the cars a few times so i haven't got to go back on myself when machine polishing


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

Super_Shaun said:


> Looks like youve got more money than sense.


lol i've got sense but it just doesn't kick in all the time  hehe


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

still would'nt get the broom... sorry "wash brush" though, even if it is for vans.


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> still would'nt get the broom... sorry "wash brush" though, even if it is for vans.


true, i'll have to debate on it, as i might decide just to foam the vans too as well as the cars so... you never know
wouldn't lower the price very much but hey, every little helps


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the pics matey!!


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

chunky206 said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics matey!!


i look forward to their arrival 
hehe


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice list, remember the pics


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a shorter cable as well.

You must unwind it fully to be safe, so get a 15m for day to day use.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

so did this order ever arrive? i see by another post you are only 14 /15 :doublesho thinking this may have been a wishlist and not an order


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> so did this order ever arrive? i see by another post you are only 14 /15 :doublesho thinking this may have been a wishlist and not an order


:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

obviously not...:lol::lol:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

someone is living in dreamworld ...zzzzzzzz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> someone is living in dreamworld ...zzzzzzzz


deffo - friend of bailes maybe?:doublesho:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> deffo - friend of bailes maybe?:doublesho:lol:


Ok he may only be 14-15 but is there any need for this. If its a wish list then so what. I seem to remember other people having wish lists too. Or do we have short memories.

Come on Guys it not a witch hunt here That goes for having a go at Bailies too. Talk to there face not behind there back.

At least he has shown an interest and read up on products. Not like a lot of the postings on here. That dont know what the search button is all about.

Friendly forum remember.


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

hey

sorry about not posting anything for a while but i've been busy organising all the kit. It's finally here! WOOO... and it cost even more than that. Total price (including shed and base for that and delivery etc) was just shy of £3500. Like most peeps have been saying, a hell of a lot for a first order.

I haven't took any pics yet because my mum and dad have kept hold of the keys to the shed, I was only allowed to organise it with them watching and I'm not allowed to go in it again until christmas day. My dad has gone a bit OTT and put a big red ribbon around it LOL.
Once I'm allowed in, I'll go pic crazy.
I've been a bit sad with it too. Everything has it's own place and stays there until its being used. I suppose it will help when I come to find it all though. I went down to a 20m cable instead of the huge 50m. When it came I saw how huge it was and traded it with my neighbour. Luckily he had just bought a new 20m cable that wasn't big enough.

I'll get the pics up as soon as I can guys.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ooook, look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

for some reason i dont lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to the pitures myself. Your a lucky young man just make sure you use them to your advantage.

Gordon.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

No pics yet ? :lol:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

benh_leics said:


> I haven't took any pics yet because my mum and dad have kept hold of the keys to the shed, I was only allowed to organise it with them watching and I'm not allowed to go in it again until christmas day.


that's why....come on people, give the kid a break! he must be very excited!

£3.5k though!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cant you just take a pic of the shed?


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> cant you just take a pic of the shed?


nope, not allowed anywhere near it at the mo

have to wait till chrimbo - grrr


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

will be good to see the pics mate


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Duuude I wish my parents would let me spend £3.5k on detailing equipment! They're more in the mindset of £3.50 bottle of budget wash n wax in one  haha good on you though man, and with such a heavy investment be sure that this is not just a phase!!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

£3.5k on car washing gear....ummm why? Seems way over the top unless someone is going into the valet business. When I started washing cars with my dad it was bucket, sponge and washing up liquid. Only discovered Autoglym when I got my first motor 15 years ago.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

£3500 is madness.

i think ive probably spent £500 odd and i reckon im getting close to all i need. (bar re-buying when a products finished)

most of us could quite easily spend £3500 on stuff whether we would in one shot is a different story...


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Bet you're excited chap!

Looking forward to seeing it all.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I look forward to see'ing the pics.

Although, if you spent £3500 on that list, you were seriously ripped off!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

And once he realises he does not need half of it we can buy it from him cheap!!!!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> I look forward to see'ing the pics.
> 
> Although, if you spent £3500 on that list, you were seriously ripped off!


I think thats including the shed and concrete base.
Gordon.


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

bump

Merry Christmas.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

pics?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Still no photos.......interesting


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

so were are the pics??????????????


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

there arent any........


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

any photos yet?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i had a funny feeling about this one lol


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

haha i hate spoofers


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome thread


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Awesome thread


:lol::lol: no pics -


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> i had a funny feeling about this one lol


i think we all did, but still gonna give him the time of the day just to see if the pictures actually do show up


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i can see and epic FAIL coming on soon..


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

i was gettting really intrested in this one expecing some pics on page seven but no christmas was a week ago now maybe someone stole it all out of his garden when he was sleeping if not let us see the pics!!!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

this thread = yawn 


:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

why would you make it up? no friends maybe???


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> why would you make it up? no friends maybe???


3 words.

look

at

me
:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah lol.

some very strange people about!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I can smell these a mile off - 99% of the time I'm right


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

suprise suprise


----------



## Malcy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd laugh untill 2010 if he does put the pictures up after all the latest posts! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lol me 2!

but it aint gonna happen is it lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like we have a new PMV Gavin around.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Looks like we have a new PMV Gavin around.


who/whats a PMV gavin lol :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> who/whats a PMV gavin lol :lol:


good question


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

long story....fiestadetailer you should know, You've been on here longer than me.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73276&highlight=gavin


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Serious said:


> long story....fiestadetailer you should know, You've been on here longer than me.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73276&highlight=gavin


don't remember that...:wall: 
(lovely van though)...:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Still no pics ???


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Serious said:


> long story....fiestadetailer you should know, You've been on here longer than me.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73276&highlight=gavin


Bloody hell, I didnt realise that PMV Gav was so liked on other forums.

Back OT - I'd like to see the pics but cant see them being posted, but I'm happy to be proved wrong


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I would imagine it is snowing quite heavy now in the Garden and the snow plough hasn't made a path through for the photography section to enter the 'magic shed'' :lol:


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread cracks me up :lol:


----------



## Malcy (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe it's the "OTT big red ribbon" that he's struggling to get untied


----------



## Malcy (Oct 14, 2008)

Imprez said:


> And remember, once it's delivered to you, we want pics cause this thread is worthless without pics


Well there's still no pics but I wouldn't say this thread has been worthless!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Malcy said:


> Well there's still no pics but I wouldn't say this thread has been worthless!


worth it just for the laughter!:thumb::lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Unfortunately Ben in your bid to impress us........










Or could it be.......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^:lol::lol:


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I look forward to see'ing the pics.
> 
> Although, if you spent £3500 on that list, you were seriously ripped off!


:thumb: Brill - can anyone seriously spend money like that - if it did happen it would look like a trolley dash round Halfords (go forbid) or it must have been like my children with the Argos book - the "laminated book of dreams".


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

laminated book of dreams

FPMSL!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

lol I don't know how I missed this non-sense... what a waste of the Internet.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Darn was looking forward to seeing pictures of the plastic shed stock full of £3500 of detailing gear.....perhaps the OP got knocked out in an avalanche of bull.......?


----------



## jkb89 (Nov 7, 2008)

INWARD123 said:


> :thumb: Brill - can anyone seriously spend money like that - if it did happen it would look like a trolley dash round Halfords (go forbid) or it must have been like my children with the Argos book - the "laminated book of dreams".


To catch the tears of joy?

:lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe he got to open the shed of wonder and got so excited his head exploded !?

Shame really, i'd have loved to have seen his "collection" after spending the sort of money he did... Maybe the monopoly money didnt clear and the traders witheld the orders !?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i think it came to xmas day, him and his family went to see all the gear and because the shed is a fancy one, the door closed and locked them in!!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> i think it came to xmas day, him and his family went to see all the gear and because the shed is a fancy one, the door closed and locked them in!!!!


lets hope so!!!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:tumbleweed:

Does this happen a lot ?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

FireBlade said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Does this happen a lot ?


what people getting locked in sheds????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FireBlade said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Does this happen a lot ?


fortunatly, no.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

This guy doesn't us... he needs the Jeremy Kyle show !!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

"Hey guys and gals:

My parents got me a Veyron for Christmas............apparently its still in the shed

will post pics"

awwwwwwwww i was looking forward to sea of cleaning products all arranged in size order. Well if I win the lottery id certainly do it


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Porscha said:


> "Hey guys and gals:
> 
> My parents got me a Veyron for Christmas............apparently its still in the shed
> 
> ...


then the shed door locks and your locked in for 27 days!!! lol


----------

